# Software Update



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*SOFTWARE UPDATE*


NEW AVG ANTI-VIRUS FREE EDITION NOW AVAILABLE!


Please also be advised, that as of December 31st, 2004, database updates and support for older versions of AVG Free Edition will no longer be available.

GRISOFT will notify AVG Free Edition users about the availability of the new AVG Free Edition via the regular update process. 

http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php


----------

